# Moving to CO from Atlanta



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

My wife and I have lived in the Atlanta area for 25 years and like it all except the extreme summer humidity that keeps us both from riding or doing much of anything outdoors.
We have friends in CO Springs and in Denver and after having made about ten trips to both cities over the last five years we are really thinking of relocating. 

We are not racers just committed road riders in our late 50s, but my wife also enjoys riding trails, paved and unpaved. I'd appreciate any suggestions or comments about living and riding in either area. Seems like Denver has a lot of big city stuff to offer while the Springs may not be a bad as far as traffic, smog and taxes. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

In Denver area, we have a lot of trails to ride. The roads in the foothils are also very popular for riding as are the mountain roads.

I live in the Highlands Ranch area and there are miles of concrete and dirt paths. There is a master plan in Douglas county to connect the Town of Parker to Chatfield reservoir, with much of that trail completed. Its mostly dirt and I recall it will be 37 miles long once completed.

But, that portion of the trail that crosses Highlands Ranch has varied terrain with many paths that loop through the back country areas. Its great to leave the subdivision and ride less than one mile and be into open space. No houses, buildings, or otherwise improved area. Just dirt trails with wildlife like deer and elk and other wild animals--nothing that will hurt you.

Im just getting back into bicycle riding and have a new cyclocross bike. Its perfect for around here on the roads (most have bike lanes), concrete paths, or on the dirt trails.

Colorado is mostly bike friendly and there are a lot of riders/racers out here. I am sure you will love it for riding, after getting used to the winters, which just make you want to hang up the bike for skis!

Dennis


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I've lived in Colorado Springs twice, and I found that access to the mountains to be limited in that area. There just aren't many access points (US 24). The Springs has lots of traffic problems.

I live in Boulder County and I find that it is much easier to access the mountains for bike rides, hikes, skiing, etc. in the Denver/Boulder area. I also find the political climate in the Denver area to be more to my liking.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll jump in again and advise for the Greater Denver Metro area as well as opposed to Colorado Springs. Denver has a lot of great MUTs and access to a ton of good rides along the front range into the mountains and out into the plains as well. Colorado Springs, as noted, only has limited access into the mountains and such. Air quality wise they are both about the same, and Colorado Springs has really evolved into having a traffic nightmare.

Tax wise, well it's fairly easy in both locations to find an area that is in an area of unincorporated land which significantly impacts taxes, but even the Denver area isn't too bad outside of Parker, Denver proper, and Boulder.

If you're looking for more of a small community feel, Golden (west of Denver on the Foothills) and Boulder both have a lot going for them, and Golden is getting connected into Downtown Denver with a Lightrail line here in the next year or so. Morrison, to the South of Golden is another likely spot and is a bit more isolated and smaller than both of the previous, while still being within 30 minutes of Downtown Denver.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Move along nothing to see here.  



















Seriously you don't want to live here we get like 10 feet of snow in the winter. :ciappa:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Does the social/political atmosphere of your town matter to you? If so, consider that those two cities could not be more different.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I've lived in both as well. Let me just say that the Springs is a nice place to visit.............if you're really bored.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks guys, your comments are most appreciated. I am starting to hear more than a few comments about the traffic situation in the Springs. Weird, never would have thought about that.

pulser, I understand your sentiments and will give them consideration.  

I'm not really a snow person but my wife is. I trust the sunshine and low humidity will offset the winter snow and ice.

Thanks.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Hawker, the nice thing about the metro area in winter is that we dont usually get much snow and what we get melts pretty quick. They keep the roads clear pretty well, and people ride bikes thru winter. Buy warm clothign and its fine, especially when the sun is out. It is quite warm during the day if the sun is out, due to the elevation.

The mountains get a lot of snow, so riding up there isnt much of an option in winter. I ride all over the Front Range during winter on my motorcycle, and plan the same on the cross bike this winter. 300 days of sun payoff here.

Also, pretty dry air, so not much humidity. Except in early summer when we get rain periods....not much rain the rest of the year.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> Thanks guys, your comments are most appreciated. I am starting to hear more than a few comments about the traffic situation in the Springs. Weird, never would have thought about that.
> 
> pulser, I understand your sentiments and will give them consideration.
> 
> ...


I've lived in CO for almost 18 years and with one exception, I have been able to ride every month of the year. Invest in some good cold weather gear and enjoy the mostly sunny winter days. The only exception was about 3-4 winters ago. We had record breaking snow and the roads were rarely dry. Other than that, a typical winter month has at least a couple weekends that are sunny/dry so you can get out and ride.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Ex-Californian here, currently residing in Boulder County (10 years). You may want to look into the Golden area, and Boulder County, too.

Oh yeah, invest in some good shoe covers or dedicated winter shoes, and you can ride year-'round.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Denver/Boulder area is the place to be. Boulder has awesome access to the mountain canyons. I live on the north side of town and it's easy to get out into the country to get in nice long rides with few stop signs or lights. Love it.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Lived in the area for over 20 years now. Golden/Arvada area has good riding (mostly hills) and easy access to I-70 for other mountain adventures as well as to Boulder. Boulder has excellent access to hilly rides (the canyons west of town), but also excellent flat, rural riding to the north and east. SW area (Littleton, Ken Caryl, west part of Highlands Ranch) also has good access to Deer Creek Canyon which sees lots of bike/vehicle conflict but provides access to many excellent mountain loop rides and to some flatter riding around Chatfield reservoir (though traffic has gotten a lot worse in that area since we lived there). All in all a great place to live if you love the outdoors. In a normal year, you can ski, ride your bike, rock climb, play golf etc. all in the same weekend.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks guys, most appreciated. We have a lot to consider...not the least of which is that we have already found one of the best bagel places ever in the Springs; Old World Bagel. 

Steve


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Just realize that rather than raise taxes, the Springs recently did thinks like take trash cans out of public parks and cut down on street lighting. Neighborhoods that had the spare cash to fund their own public safey have had to "adopt" streetlights to keep them on. If this mindset appeals to you, Co Springs is the place for you. If not, you want to be looking at Denver/Boulder.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Denver - Busy and large town
Colorado Springs - Not so busy and smaller town

As for traffic, Denver has the traditional rush hour (along the lines of Atlanta but nothing like Atlanta) and the Springs rush hour literally only lasts an hour - more like the speed limit on the road slows to about 40MPH. The Springs has it challenges for driving but you can get most anywhere in 20 minutes. The driving challenges stem mostly from no great east-west routes. Some neighborhoods are far away from expressways/highways - but there are a few of these places in the Denver area too. Airport is small, e-z-in and e-z-out - only 14 gates 

I moved to the Springs in 1982 from the San Jose area - sight unseen - for a 18 month job and never left. Springs is a great place to live. Slower pace than Denver for certain.

Since you are the one that has to ultimately decide, I'd recommend spending time in both areas to see if it fits your particular lifestyle and expectations. Go to VRBO.COM and do a long term rental in a house in a neighborhood (at least 2 weeks) where you think you would like to live and can afford in both cities. The make up your mind. I'll send a private message with some other details. 

ColoradoVeloDude 
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

My house is on the market if you care. If it doesnt sell by April 15th, its up for rent. We are moving to Las Vegas in early May. 

I want more year round riding options (bike and Harley), wife loves Lake Las Vegas resort, so we are moving there. Lots of cheap housing options out there too.

Dennis


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I go down to Colorado Springs all the time and it always feels like I'm in a big, white, family camp. It's all chain food suburbia hell. If you want a quite, peaceful place to raise a family, it's great. Absolutely beautiful area. If you want good food, diversity, lots of arts and festivals, resident funkiness, then head north. 

Even though I'm a white, middle-class republican, the last thing I want to do is live in an area that is 98% W/M/R. I'm in the military and there's a reason I've never lived on base. Co-Springs feels like one big base housing.

Did I mention how beautiful it is down there? I hope you didn't miss that point. You really can't go wrong anywhere in Colorado. Best state in the Union by far.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

we considered Boulder, Fort Collins, and Denver and eventually landed in Denver. Any place has its associated compromises, but Denver had the right price/cultural/geographic balance for our family. If riding were the only thing that mattered, I'd do Boulder or Golden.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Again, thanks folks for your generous comments. My wife and I are traveling to CO Springs on Monday for the week on a business trip. We'll be "working' the first four days and then just renting a car and hanging out for the next three. We'll be checking some things out and getting a feel for what think is most important to us. 

Thanks again.


----------

